# General Business Category > Marketing Forum > [Question] Possible Facebook Advertising Seminar

## Norri

I've stumbled onto an online opportunity and the people who I've shared this knowledge with seem to think that it's worth sharing with the masses at a premium.

Essentially, I've found a way to spend R700 and get a LOT of online leads. My guitar forum, as an example, has more than trebled in members since I started this.

There are certain things that work and certain things that just don't. I've figured out most of that and keep on getting really good results, to the point that I now offer my clients lead-generation services where I set up a lead-form and a Facebook campaign for them and basically out-perform every other form of advertising they've ever tried.

Would you guys be interested in a Joburg/Pretoria seminar covering everything I've learned about this? What would you be prepared to pay for such a seminar and what (physical stuff) would you like to take away with you?

PS: This is not about social networking, this is about paying X amount of money for actual advertising without breaking the bank and while getting leads that actually cover your advertising expenses.

----------


## Norri

I've worked out the skeleton for this seminar and we're looking at 2 hours, 2 1/2 hours if we include a short break for tea/coffee/biscuits.

The idea is for this to be a relatively short, focused, effective seminar with a real ACTION plan you can go home with and implement.

I'd like to have a few of these types of seminars that I run with REAL results that I've personally been involved with and REAL steps YOU can take to get the same thing. I love the idea of people succeeding from something I've given/taught them, so I'd likely be following Sean D'Souza recipe for presenting an effective seminar / course.

----------


## Dave A

A tough call as to how much to charge. I'd be gentle at first - a launch special as it were. I expect a big factor is cost of venue.

----------


## Norri

While I want to attract people to attend, I also don't want to undersell myself and this strategy which, I believe, is not being used by many South Africans at all and, I know, has the potential to really _launch_ some people's businesses into healthy profits.

Something Lerynne Verster (an ex-teacher and current-web-marketer) recommended is to price the seminar according to its value.  ie:  Don't price it too cheaply or people won't realise the value of the information being presented.

She also recommended to keep each class under 30 in order to really reach everyone and I think both suggestions are worth gold.

So I'm thinking of doing an early-bird offer where you can save R100 off the usual price for booking early.  This can also help me get funds together to pay for the venue before I actually do the presentation.

The current price I'm looking at (based on results in a poll on a different forum) is R500.  Thoughts?

----------


## Dave A

Personally, my problem is that I don't see Facebook advertising as a fit for the nature of my business. Now I could easily be wrong, but as long as I hold that perception I can't justify the spend on going to a workshop/training session/seminar on the subject.

To me that is the hurdle that needs to be overcome in this. The question of "Is it relevant/viable for my business" has to be answered before I (and probably many others) are going to haul out the chequebook.

----------


## Norri

Thanks Dave,

That's very useful insight.  I'm going to give it some serious thought.

Part of the opportunity in Facebook that I think a lot of people are missing is that there are a lot of small business owners, CEOs, directors, managers and so on on there.  A lot of people assume it's just a bunch of kids but they're sorely mistaken.  The question is, of course, how do I communicate that effectively.

----------


## Dave A

> That's very useful insight.


I try - It's not to criticise or put your idea down - It's to help you refine your offering.

----------

Norri (10-Oct-08)

----------


## Ann Kempen

Hi Norio, I would be interested but I am in Cape Town.

I did have my personal profile up on Facebook but ... hmm ... not sure if I want it so decidely out there.  However, I would be interested in setting up a Facebook group - primarily as a source for getting DIY articles for my website.  Is this the sort of thing one could do with Facebook?  I must confess I did not explore all the possibilities of Facebook it just seemed so full of widgets and gadgets and extraneous stuff - that it pretty much drove me crazy as well. 

A~

----------


## Norri

Howdy Ann  :Smile: 

The seminar I'm going to present is purely advertising-related.  Not Web2.0 at all.

What you're talking about is very Web2.0 where you're building a community around your brand/product/service/industry and using it to fuel your site/sales/etc and it's all based on user-contributions.

Facebook is very powerful for something like that but there are some magic tricks you need.  One you could use is, simply, advertising your group.  Once you get a decent number of folk using it daily, it starts to grow itself.  That's your ultimate goal.

Having a large network of friends and associates to help you grow your group and get it going in the beginning also helps.

Having a mailing list helps stacks.

All in all, unless you're doing something completely new, you can struggle with using Web2.0 to your advantage.  It's not really a set-and-forget strategy, it's something you must be prepared to spend energy and time on at least daily.

Your DIY site is perfect for Facebook advertising, though, as it's something people have a genuine interest in.  People do it as part of their lifestyle, as a hobby, etc.  Like my guitar forum, you can do very well with your site.  Maybe you can buy the video of my seminar when it comes out.

----------


## Ann Kempen

Thanks for that info and encouragement, Norio - I did check out your guitar forum the other day as well, you've done a fab job.

When you talk about Facebook advertising though, do you mean actually advertising ON Facebook?

----------


## Norri

> Thanks for that info and encouragement, Norio - I did check out your guitar forum the other day as well, you've done a fab job.


Thanks  :Smile:   I'm in love with that forum.  Just struggling to monetise it right now.  I may end up having to sell the ad-space myself.




> When you talk about Facebook advertising though, do you mean actually advertising ON Facebook?


Yep, Facebook has a new(ish) advertising program that works similarly to Google but, in some respects, it can be far more powerful!

----------


## Chatmaster

Norrio, as you know this is what I do for a living. I suggest you look at a half day workshop that will costs you in the region of R150 per person for the venue. You will look at a price of in the region of R590 - R790 per person for about 3-4 hours.

----------


## Norri

Thanks Roelof  :Smile: 

That makes perfect sense.  How do you normally get the word out for your seminars/workshops?  How much time should I give myself to get booked up?

----------


## Chatmaster

You need to preplan at least 2 months ahead. Ask the cheaper price for the early bird price and be prepared to only get about 10 bookings with your first workshop. The first ones are tough as you have no reputation yet. However you must get those bookings at least 3-4 weeks before the workshop as the venues will demand a deposit to ensure your booking. It can be seriously stressful  :Smile: 

I did advertising before (Newspapers) and the normal online marketing stuff, but I now use agents to advertise for me, I am simply to busy to have time for the marketing part of it.

----------


## Norri

> You need to preplan at least 2 months ahead. Ask the cheaper price for the early bird price and be prepared to only get about 10 bookings with your first workshop. The first ones are tough as you have no reputation yet. However you must get those bookings at least 3-4 weeks before the workshop as the venues will demand a deposit to ensure your booking. It can be seriously stressful 
> 
> I did advertising before (Newspapers) and the normal online marketing stuff, but I now use agents to advertise for me, I am simply to busy to have time for the marketing part of it.


Thanks Roelof, I really appreciate it!  :Smile:   Sometimes my biggest problem is not giving myself enough time to launch something.

----------


## Chatmaster

Well some of my best workshops were done at crunch time. I had a 18 seater done in less than 2 weeks before. I am still convinced I had an angel looking over me that time though. Workshops are very hard work and high stress (In my case anyway). I dedicate at 1 to 2 weeks before a workshop to preparing the content and presentations.

----------


## Superscenic

Hi Norri, glad to see you're implementing your genius into a workshop. Well done on developing a facebook strategy that works. No doubt your approach can translate to other social media platforms as well.

I can see the value of your experiences/discoveries as many recognize the growing value in social media in terms of networking and getting to your specific target market.

I am interested in learning from you in the future. Perhaps you can arrange a secure information package us out-of-towners can purchase from you? Something to consider...

I have been doing research on online marketing for a month now and have just started on this forum. The difference in Quality of the information supplied by guys here is marked. Less hype, more fact.

So in regards to your new strategies: Well done Norri, You Rock dude!

----------


## Dave A

> Less hype, more fact.


Too many analyticals  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Wait, can you have too many analyticals?

----------

